# Brasília - A capital dos brasileiros



## raul lopes

OI PESSOAL ... TUDO BELEZA COM VCS... ? 


AQUI EU NOVAMENTE COM UM NOVO MEGA THREAD , DESSA VEZ UMA HOMENAGEM A NOSSA QUERIDA BELISSIMA CAPITAL ...BRASILIA ... A CAPITAL DE TODOS BRASILEIROS ..


BRASILIA A CARA DO BRASIL ... 


BRASILIA UM ORGULHO MUNDIAL DA ARQUITETURA MODERNA.


BRASILIA PATRIMONIO DA HUMANIDADE 



DSC_0514 by Alipio Junior, auf Flickr

Foto do Dia - 11/07/2016 by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

Passaportes by ruifo, auf Flickr

Museu JK by Charles Dumaresq, auf Flickr

Brasilia, the capital of Brazil. Original from NASA. Digitally enhanced by rawpixel. by Rawpixel Ltd, auf Flickr










National Stadium of Brasília by Sabri Karadoğan, auf Flickr










Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Panorâmica Noturna da Catedral de Brasília / Panoramic Night of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Os Quatro Evangelistas da Catedral de Brasília / The Four Evangelists of the Cathedral of Brasilia by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Fachada Congresso Nacional by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

brasilia by night by Anton Best, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

Ipê-roxo [Handroanthus impetiginosus] - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Favaro JR. Favaro Junior, auf Flickr














































IMG_2200 by Clay Hensley, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

Foto Luís Tajes/Setur-DF by Secretaria de Turismo do Distrito Federal, auf Flickr

DSC_6499_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Brasilia, Brazil by Lucia, auf Flickr

ponte by Rafael Craice, auf Flickr

Landscaping in Superquadras 307-308 & 107-108 South by Anna Armstrong, auf Flickr

Superquadra 308 Sul, Brasília, paisagismo de Roberto Burle Marx by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr


























































































































































Ipês em Brasília... by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Ipês em Brasília by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Ipês em Brasília by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Festa dos ipês em Brasília. by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr




























Torre de TV Digital by Samuel Teixeira, auf Flickr

Brasilia, Distrito Federal, Brasil by Walter Antonio Livramento, auf Flickr




























DSC_0529 by Alipio Junior, auf Flickr

Procuradoria-Geral da República, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, auf Flickr

Torre_TV_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, auf Flickr

Catedral_Brasilia_02 by Filipe Coutinho, auf Flickr

Catedral_Brasilia_04 by Filipe Coutinho, auf Flickr

Brasília vista do alto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília vista do alto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília vista do alto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília vista do alto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília vista do alto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Dia Mundial das Doenças Raras by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Dia Mundial das Doenças Raras by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Dia Mundial das Doenças Raras by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fachada Edifício Banco do Brasil by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Imagens de Brasília by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Imagens de Brasília by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Jovem Senador 2019 by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Jovem Senador 2019 by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), auf Flickr

Brasilia Digital TV Tower by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brasilia Digital TV Tower by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brasília by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr

IMG_1776 by Clay Hensley, auf Flickr

IMG_0771 by Clay Hensley, auf Flickr

Cultural Complex of the Republic by Johnson Barros, auf Flickr

Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek by Rui Oliveira Santos, auf Flickr

Beauty Water by Dawelz, auf Flickr

Aeronaves Brasília sobrevoando a Capital Federal. by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Brasília em imagem de ontem, 31/05/2018, do satélite brasileiro CBERS4 / Brasília yesterday, seen by brazilian CBERS4 satellite. by Coordenação-Geral de Observação da Terra/INPE , auf Flickr

Brazil - Brasília by Nailton Barbosa, auf Flickr

Brasilienses reúnem-se no Eixo Monumental para a 46ª Corrida de Reis by Fabiano Nery, auf Flickr

Brasilienses reúnem-se no Eixo Monumental para a 46ª Corrida de Reis by Fabiano Nery, auf Flickr

Brasilienses reúnem-se no Eixo Monumental para a 46ª Corrida de Reis by Fabiano Nery, auf Flickr

Brasilienses reúnem-se no Eixo Monumental para a 46ª Corrida de Reis by Fabiano Nery, auf Flickr

Ipê-branco e as duas Corujas, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Setor de Autarquias Norte, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr














































Vista aérea do plano piloto by Luis Soquetti, auf Flickr

Fonte da Torre de TV by Billy W Martins , auf Flickr

Tower Fountain, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Shopping Conjunto Nacional - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Reflexos - Hotel Cullinan by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

The Pantheon of Fatherland and Freedom by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Ipê-Roxo, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Alcir Gomes, auf Flickr

PR-TYN by Gabriel Benevides - Aviation Photography, auf Flickr

Brasília by Eduardo Paulino, auf Flickr

Brasilia, DF, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

IMGP2738 by Christian Losada, auf Flickr

Reflexos noturnos de Brasilia-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

DSC_5734 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Asa Sul by Carlos Kallyani, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco - Brasília by Gabriel Smith, auf Flickr

Catedral Brasília. Oscar Niemeyer. by JAMAJ, auf Flickr

Adrift . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

Brasilia Palace Hotel - (Tributo a Oscar Niemeyer - 1907 / 2012) by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr










Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - TSE, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Tribunal Superior Eleitoral - TSE by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Bank of Brazil Cultural Center, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Pontão do Lago Sul, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - (Tribute to Oscar Niemeyer - 1907 / 2012) by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Internal portal. by Mark Melzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Foto João Carlos Barreto by Joao Carlos barreto, auf Flickr

athos bulcao by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

Fausto & Manoel by Juha Uitto, auf Flickr

Earth Day 2017 . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Lago Paranoá (Pontão) - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Lago Paranoá / Paranoá Lake by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Claudio Marcon, auf Flickr

FLORES DO CERRADO - BRASILIA-DF - BRASIL by isaque almeida, auf Flickr

Best laid plans . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Dal Nunes, auf Flickr

Panorama of the Brasília skyline by Frans Harren, auf Flickr

Teatro Nacional Cláudio Santoro, Brasília by Frans Harren, auf Flickr



Aposta no perfil de agência de desenvolvimento by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Aposta no perfil de agência de desenvolvimento by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Torre de TV de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Torre de TV de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Sul by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Norte by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Parque de diversões Nicolândia by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Parque de diversões Nicolândia by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Feira da Torre by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Adasa by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Edifício sede do BRB by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Edifício sede do BRB by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr



Aposta no perfil de agência de desenvolvimento by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Itamaraty Palace, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Praça Lúcio Costa é adotada pelo Conjunto Nacional by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Praça Lúcio Costa é adotada pelo Conjunto Nacional by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Praça Lúcio Costa é adotada pelo Conjunto Nacional by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Praça Lúcio Costa é adotada pelo Conjunto Nacional by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Praça Lúcio Costa é adotada pelo Conjunto Nacional by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace Hotel by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

v by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

A Brasília dourada de dezembro com as flores das Cambuí by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Projeto-piloto de compartilhamento de veículos elétricos by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Projeto-piloto de compartilhamento de veículos elétricos by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Projeto-piloto de compartilhamento de veículos elétricos by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Passarelas aéreas são revitalizadas by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Memorial* *JK:* *38* *anos* *guardando* *o* *tesouro* *da* *história* *de* *Brasília* by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Memorial* *JK:* *38* *anos* *guardando* *o* *tesouro* *da* *história* *de* *Brasília* by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Memorial* *JK:* *38* *anos* *guardando* *o* *tesouro* *da* *história* *de* *Brasília* by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Meio século do Palácio do Buriti by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Meio século do Palácio do Buriti by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

20190719-aab-7990 by Fábio Felix, auf Flickr

20190719-aab-8018 by Fábio Felix, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Itamaraty by Juha Uitto, auf Flickr

Brasília by marcus peixoto, auf Flickr

Ipês em Brasília by Alexandre Marino, auf Flickr

Brasília - Ponte JK/JK Bridge (02-05-18) by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Brasília by Claudio Marcon, auf Flickr

Torre TV digital - Brasilia-DF by Enilton Kirchhof, auf Flickr

Brasilia, DF, Brazil by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil vista da Torre Digital (Brasília as from Digital TV Tower by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Reflexões no Setor Bancário Sul I by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

perfection, brasilia april 2006 by seier+seier, auf Flickr

Altered realties . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Série com o Ipê-amarelo em Brasília, Brasil - Series with the Trumpet tree, Golden Trumpet Tree, Pau D'arco or Tabebuia in Brasília, Brazil - 20-08-2017 – IMG_7545 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, auf Flickr

Estádio Nacional de Brasília Mané Garrincha by Gustavo Lago, auf Flickr

estádio nacional de brasília by Silvano Rodrigues, auf Flickr

Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha - Brasília by joaomarcoscunhafilho, auf Flickr

Nossa Brasília - Estádio Nacional Mané Garrincha by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Praça das Fontes - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - Praça das Fontes by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Fountains - Art Week Gallery Group by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Fonte Luminosa de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Praça das Fontes e Setor Hoteleiro Norte - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Fonte da Torre de TV / TV Tower Fountain - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Antena de TV, Brasília by Ricardo Simplício, auf Flickr

Bloco F by Bernardo ^_^, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Bernardo ^_^, auf Flickr

Concha Acústica do Exército, Brasília - DF by andrebatz, auf Flickr

itamaraty by Gabriel de Andrade Fernandes, auf Flickr

itamaraty by Gabriel de Andrade Fernandes, auf Flickr

itamaraty by Gabriel de Andrade Fernandes, auf Flickr

Foto João Carlos Barreto by Joao Carlos barreto, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA_2 by Alexandre Santana, auf Flickr

Ponte JK - Brasília by Marcelo Gaspar, auf Flickr

comfort suites brasilia by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr

CSC_6536 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_6477p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

Eu Amo Brasília - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Nem só de oscar Niemeyer vive Brasilia...




Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Nem só de Oscar Niemeyer vive a capital do Brasil by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## O Cavaleiro

Muito bom o tópico, parabéns!

Apesar dos pesares, vejo bastante pontos positivos em Brasília. A cidade não é pedonal, mas é bonita, com um plano piloto com urbanismo muito acima da média nacional. 

Mas, se fosse possível, eu pegaria essa área entre o Congresso e o Lago Paranoá e cortaria em pequenos quarteirões com vias com sistema binário, calçadões, alamedas e ciclovias. Deixaria sem recuos e sem gabarito, tudo de uso misto. 

Aí passaria a ser de fato o centro da cidade, com calçadas ativas, comércio, serviços, edifícios corporativos e residenciais. Ficaria show demais.


----------



## raul lopes

mas o forte e especial de brasilia é exatemante esse .. de nao ter um centro proprio ...

ela é dividida em setores... e ter essa amplitude gigantesca ... essa coisa de enorme e longe ate o horizonte...


----------



## Rafael_Rosato

Amo a capital que sempre me acolheu tão bem!!

É cheia de segredos, tranquila e com qualidade de vida ao mesmo tempo que oferece todas as vantagens que uma grande metrópole tem para oferece.

Fotos muito bacanas. Daria para acrescentar algumas coisas, evitar outras repetições e ... é thread nível internacional. Adorei! Obrigado por compartilhar e por se dar ao trabalho. 

Ps.: 1. Brasília também tem várias áreas mistas e sem recuos fora do Plano Piloto (Águas Claras inclusive) porém todas com gabarito limitado. 

Ps.: 2. Brasília tem centro definido sim (Talvez o mais definido de todos no país) setorizado, mas tem (se der tudo certo será mais misto e com mais moradores). Sei que não parece para quem passa pelo Eixo Monumental, mas tem. Rs

Inclusive tem calçadões exclusivos de pedestre atravessando todo o Setor Comercial Sul... e também tem vários calçadões em todas as quadras residenciais. 

A cidade também tem suas vantagens para o pedestre, não é tão óbvio, não dá para perceber de carro, afinal não é mesmo uma cidade comum, mas aí vai umas dicas:









http://doc.brazilia.jor.br/Centro/Setor-Comercial-Sul-b.shtml
^^ Em verde, vias exclusivas para pedestres. 









http://doc.brazilia.jor.br/Vias/Calcadas-leste-oeste.shtml

Espero ter ajudo (e espero não entrar em mais uma polêmica kkk)!


----------



## raul lopes

BRASILIA É INCRIVEL ... um patrimonio ...


----------



## abrandao

Thread maravilhoso! Parabéns, Raul!


----------



## O Cavaleiro

raul lopes said:


> mas o forte e especial de brasilia é exatemante esse .. de nao ter um centro proprio ...
> 
> ela é dividida em setores... e ter essa amplitude gigantesca ... essa coisa de enorme e longe ate o horizonte...


É o ponto forte, mas também o fraco.

Com minha ideia manteria o forte e anularia o ponto fraco. Rs


----------



## sebobprata

Linda Brasília!


----------



## raul lopes

OBRIGADO QUERIDOS .... BRASILIA é muito show ...


----------



## raul lopes

Ferrari 458 Italia by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Maserati Ghibli III by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Ferrari F12 Berlinetta by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Brasília by Billy W Martins , auf Flickr

Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Palacio da Justica by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

As Banhistas de Alfredo Ceschiatti by Marcus Vinícius Antunes, auf Flickr

7 de setembro by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

Ponte Costa e Silva by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

DSC_0388 by Ana Luiza Araujo Silva, auf Flickr

Brasília, Ponte JK by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Procuradoria Geral da República by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Brasília - eixo by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Skyline de Brasília by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Ipês de Brasília by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Câmara Legislativa do Distrito Federal by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Brasilia Shopping by Fabio Mauricio, auf Flickr

Ferrari 458 Italia by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Dia 3 - Acampamento Terra Livre - 26/04/2019 - Brasília (DF) © Christian Braga/MNI by Apib Comunicação, auf Flickr

Capela do Palácio Alvorada / Chapel of the Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brazil (Ponte JK-JK Bridge) by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Designed by Oscar Niemeyer [PGR], Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada / Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada / Alvorada Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, TV Tower (19) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

BrasÃ-lia-DF, 29/06/2011. PalÃ¡cio do Jaburu. Foto: Ichiro Guerra/PR. by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Capela by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Capela by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Painel de Entrada de Marianne Peretti by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Painel de Entrada de Marianne Peretti by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Painel de Entrada de Marianne Peretti by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Sala de estar by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Sala de estar by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Sala de jantar by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr

Palácio do Jaburu - Varanda by Ascom Vpr, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Palácio da Alvorada by Daniel Pacifico, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada (1956 | 1958), Brasília - arquiteto Oscar Niemeyer by Lucas Jordano de Melo Barbosa, auf Flickr

Palácio da Alvorada by Andrea Belchol, auf Flickr

IMG_0886p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA_6 by Alexandre Santana, auf Flickr

DSC_0056 by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Alexandre Brandão by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA_17 by Alexandre Santana, auf Flickr

IMG_1170p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

SCN, Brasília by Osmar Leao, auf Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, auf Flickr

Brasília Setor Hoteleiro Norte by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, auf Flickr

aab-20190303-4770 by Fábio Felix, auf Flickr

Brasília DF, 2018: A vida entre traços by Yuri Bittar, auf Flickr



Jardim Bom Demais. Jardim Botânico. Brasília, DF. Aug/2016 by EKatBoec, auf Flickr

Jardim Bom Demais. Jardim Botânico. Brasília, DF. Aug/2016 by EKatBoec, auf Flickr

Brasilia_feriado_1.jpg by Alexandre Brandão, auf Flickr

DSC_4356 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Chapada Imperial, Brazlândia, DF, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

DSC_2735 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr

Foto do Dia - 19/07/2016 by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

IMG_20181012_174439912_HDR by Flávio Mesquita, auf Flickr

Parte del Centro de Administración construido por dos empresas privadas entre 2013 y 2014 para ser la nueva sede del gobierno del Distrito Federal, asiento de Brasilia. El complejo de 16 edificios y 3.000 puestos de aparcamiento está sin uso por orden de by News Agency, auf Flickr

Spring training . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

View of Brasilia's buildings by Daniele Napolitano, auf Flickr

IMG_4018 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

Ponte JK by G.M. Vieira, auf Flickr

JK by Thiago Marra, auf Flickr

Ponte JK III by m.cavalcanti, auf Flickr

Soltesz_Bela_Hatizsakkal_Braziliaban_367 by Béla Soltész, auf Flickr

Santuário Dom Bosco - Brasília by Gabriel Smith, auf Flickr

09/10/2016 Jantar com a base aliada no Palácio da Alvorada by Palácio do Planalto, auf Flickr

Palácio do Planalto by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Congresso Nacional by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Brasilia, Brasilia Shopping (4) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

DSC_6544p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6545p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6590p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

DSC_6593p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

IMG_1169p by Milan Tvrdy, auf Flickr

Grande finale . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

A Alameda dos Ipês by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Fotos produzidas pelo Senado by Senado Federal, auf Flickr

BRT Eixo Sul (DF) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Keli Bertan, auf Flickr

Contraponto by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Aniversário Águas Claras by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Aniversário Águas Claras by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Aniversário Águas Claras by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Aniversário Águas Claras by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Águas Claras by Felipe G F Souza, auf Flickr

Águas Claras completa 14 anos neste sábado (6) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Águas Claras completa 14 anos neste sábado (6) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Águas Claras completa 14 anos neste sábado (6) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Approach to Estação Águas Claras - Linha Verde & Linha Laranja. Three generations of rolling stock. Composite photo using masks. Inspired by Alexandre by nabobswims, auf Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Ceilândia Centro by nabobswims, auf Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Guará platform by nabobswims, auf Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Guará station entrance by nabobswims, auf Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Guará roof covering the station by nabobswims, auf Flickr

Metrô DF - Estação 108 Sul by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

Brasília Palace by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

Torre de TV e Setor Hoteleiro Sul by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

Setor Hoteleiro Sul by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

University of Brasília campus by Stephen Coles, auf Flickr

Praça dos Cristais / Cristal Plaza - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr











Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, auf Flickr

brasilia by ana luíza, auf Flickr

brasilia palace hotel by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

Hotel - Brasilia by Roger, auf Flickr

Ferrari F12 Berlinetta by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

hotel en brasilia by Luis Alfaro, auf Flickr

hotel royal tulip brasília alvorada by Mario Safra Photos, auf Flickr

New hotel - Brasilia - metallic 02 by Roger, auf Flickr

Brasília Alvorada Hotel by Simone Almeida, auf Flickr

Brasília: A Beleza da Capital Federal by Mercado Viagens, auf Flickr

Hotel Royal Tulip by Jailson Rodrigo Pacheco, auf Flickr

Marina do Clube da Aeronáutica by Simone Almeida, auf Flickr

Marina do Brasília Alvorada Hotel by Simone Almeida, auf Flickr

Lago Paranoa, Catetinho by Paulo Cardozo, auf Flickr

Fusca no Blue Tree Park by Carlos Reis, auf Flickr

chairs by Victor Camilo, auf Flickr

Views of Brasilia by Christoph Diewald, auf Flickr

Vision Hplus Express +, Brasilia by Liam Lysaght, auf Flickr

hotel by jon reksten, auf Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Brasília Shopping, auf Flickr

Brasília Shopping by Brasília Shopping, auf Flickr

DJI_0093-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr

DJI_0049 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

DJI_0071-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-11-29_11-01-26 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-11-27_09-32-07 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-11-27_09-31-41 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

20191020-manegarrincha_hdr02_highres_original by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-08-22_09-39-21 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-09-04_10-51-45 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-06-30_01-14-03 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-06-04_06-23-18 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-04-04_11-08-47 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

2019-03-17_05-14-23 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

DJI_0448-Pano by joe espindola, auf Flickr

20160417-DJI_0055 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

20160311-DJI_0223-Pano-2 by joe espindola, auf Flickr

Remo Brasília by joe espindola, auf Flickr

Brasília by joe espindola, auf Flickr

Brasília from the air by Felipe Az., auf Flickr

DSC_0157-Modifica.jpg by Luca Piccollo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRASILIA = UMA OBRA DE ARTE BRASILEIRA ... 



MAIS BRASILIDADE IMPOSSIVEL ... LINDA DEMAIS ..


----------



## Rafael_Rosato

Brasília é conhecida pelo design arrojado de edifícios mais icônicas, mas é uma jóia no que diz respeito à variedade de texturas nas fachadas dos prédios residenciais e principalmente no estilo próprio e super elegante da arquitetura de interiores. 

- Brises dos mais variados possíveis;
- Cogobós que, apesar da origem pernambucana, se tornaram uma das marcas de Brasília (obrigado PE);
- Colunas de formas ousadas e usadas também como elemento estático dos prédios;
- Azulejos de que exploram uma infinidade de desenhos;
- Biombos que dividem ambientes com leveza e elegância;
- Abuso de pedras nobres como o Mármore nos acabamentos;
- Jardins, jardins e jardins inspirados nas obras de Buler Marx. 

Tudos esses elementos ainda são amplamente usados pelos arquitetos nas fachadas e arquitetura de interiores. 

Visitem um "Casa Cor Brasília" ou outro evento do tipo, e verão a personalidade da Capital Federal nos interiores e decoração.

Várias dessas fotos retratam essas características.

É uma base clean com um toque clássico e estilo próprio apaixonante!!


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia - DF by (¯`·._.•TaTiTeCtE•._.·´¯), auf Flickr

brasilia by sarafson, auf Flickr

PT-NUG Aeroclube de Brasilia by Thiago Pereira Machado, auf Flickr

The Planned City by Vitor Machado, auf Flickr

Brasília, Cidade Parque by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Eixão Sul by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Setor de Autarquias Sul by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Asa Sul ao entardecer by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Brasília, DF, Brasil by Gabriel Gallozzi, auf Flickr

DSC_0401-1 by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

DSC_0399-1 by Ana Luiza Mendes, auf Flickr

Brasilia by altairmesquita, auf Flickr

Entardecer by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr

Ponte JK by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr










Ferrari F12 Berlinetta by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

BMW Z4 28I by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Parque Olhos D'água / Water-Spring Park - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Brasilia House by MiLoven, auf Flickr

Casa-RD-01 by Дмитрий Кругляк, auf Flickr

Casa-Jones-12 by Дмитрий Кругляк, auf Flickr

Aérea Brasília-DF by Márcia Procopio Rocuet, auf Flickr

Lear Jet sobre a Esplanada dos Ministérios by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília (SBBR/BSB) by Lázaro Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Aeroporto de Brasília by Danilo Belo Daniels, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

Pontão do Lago Sul by Billy W Martins , auf Flickr










Reflexões no Setor Bancário Sul II by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr


Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sunbeams and shadows . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Brasília 55 years [Sunrise Praça dos Três Poderes] by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

DEPEN by André Gustavo Stumpf, auf Flickr

DEPEN by André Gustavo Stumpf, auf Flickr

Brasilia - Palacio do Planalto by Alan Rones, auf Flickr

Glass on glass . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Read all about it . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Return engagement . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Ready, aim . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Design with nature . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Cote d'Ivoire arches . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Evandro's arches . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Cool in the pool . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Kobra criada . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Bearable lightness . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Glass menagerie . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Capelinha . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

22032019-DSC05084 by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

22032019-DSC05090 by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr

Brasilia 17-01-19 03 by Marcos Antonio, auf Flickr

Cidades by Alex Laborg, auf Flickr

Brasilia Cathedral at Night by Daniel Schwabe, auf Flickr

TV Tower by Vismar Ravagnani, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by George Amaro, auf Flickr

Regiões consideradas de risco terão prioridade em investimentos na iluminação by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Oasis on the Esplanade . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Golden oasis . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Infinite Athos . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Quarenta e cinco primaveras . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Deceivingly bucolic . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr










Luster . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Facelift . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Crowning glory by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Skyview . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Pod people . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

brasilia-casa-presidente by Carlos_Osorio, auf Flickr

TÍTULO: Palácio da Alvorada by Imagem e Memória Candanga, auf Flickr

TÍTULO: Palácio da Alvorada by Imagem e Memória Candanga, auf Flickr

B-64-3027--Palacio da Alvorada, Brasilia by Tom Lehman, auf Flickr

Ode to the curve . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Weightlessness . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Unshakeable faith . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Light and breezy . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Ladies of the lake . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr


----------



## Prado

Cidade chatinha (na minha opinião), mas as fotos estão lindas.


----------



## legal

Brasilia deu sorte. Os predios publicos principais sao realmente iconicos e deram fama mundial `a cidade.
Exemplo: Nao conheco no mundo inteiro nenhum edificio modernista mais belo que o Palacio Alvorada. E' algo de outro planeta.
A catedral, o Planalto, o Congresso, o Itamaraty... todos sao realmente unicos e de arquitetura monumental.


----------



## Ao no Sora

ilha da fantasia....alguém sabe a renda média das famílias brasiliensis??????


----------



## raul lopes

archdaily.com.br


----------



## 421368

Thread pesadíssimo (fotos). Brasília, com essa arquitetura predominantemente quadrada, me atrai muito pouco. Gosto do setor viário e da arborização.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Melhor thread que já vi de Brasília! Na verdade, você tirou água de pedra! 

Parabéns, Raul! :applause:


----------



## raul lopes

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Melhor thread que já vi de Brasília! Na verdade, você tirou água de pedra!
> 
> Parabéns, Raul! :applause:



muito obrigado amigo ... nossa capital merecia um mega thread aqui ... 


Brasilia é de todos brasileiros ... temos que ter orgulho de ter uma linda capital igual a nossa .. 


PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL DA UNESCO ...


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília - Sunrise by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Manhãs - Brasília by silene andrade, auf Flickr

_MG_6396 by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

cloudpainter by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - CÉU by silene andrade, auf Flickr

BRASÍLIA - Rain by silene andrade, auf Flickr

Torre-print by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

_4da9611_29269798731_o-2 by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

17804280329_8185117629_o-2 by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

17805514680_d33805c588_o-2-3 by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

28008442676_6fdb9968b3_o-2-2 by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

48674347522_639e0e63be_o-2 by Dennis Wayne, auf Flickr

Orla da Ponte JK, Brasilia, Drone Mavic Pro by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

DSC08576 by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

DSC08242 by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

DSC08511 by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

DSC08230 by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

DSC08166 by Monumental Foto, auf Flickr

Ponte JK, Brasília DF by Thaís Libório, auf Flickr

Foto do dia - Ponte JK by Ministério da Indústria, Comércio Exterior e Serviços, auf Flickr

Parque infantil da orla da Ponte JK é reinaugurado neste domingo (22) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Parque infantil da orla da Ponte JK é reinaugurado neste domingo (22) by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Ponte JK by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Ponte JK by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Ponte JK by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Pontão do Lago Sul by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Ponte JK by Carlos Kallyani, auf Flickr

Totens de sinalização turística são instalados em Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Totens de sinalização turística são instalados em Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Letreiro Eu amo Brasília da Torre de Televisão com novo visual by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Letreiro Eu amo Brasília da Torre de Televisão com novo visual by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Aniversário no Parque by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Orla do Lago Paranoá é entregue à população by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Sala VIP - Aeroporto de Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Sala VIP - Aeroporto de Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Sala VIP - Aeroporto de Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Sala VIP - Aeroporto de Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Sala VIP - Aeroporto de Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Sala VIP - Aeroporto de Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Nossa Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Prédio - PGR by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Prédio - PGR by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Prédio - PGR by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

IMG_2901 by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Igrejinha - 307/308 Sul by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Igrejinha - 307/308 Sul by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

IMG_1083 by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Parque da Cidade ganha estação de ginástica ao ar livre adaptada para pessoas com deficiência by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Parque da Cidade ganha estação de ginástica ao ar livre adaptada para pessoas com deficiência by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Parque da Cidade ganha estação de ginástica ao ar livre adaptada para pessoas com deficiência by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Wings for Life World Run - Brasilia by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Planetário by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Planetário by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Planetário by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Planetário by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Espaços para Locação - Estádio Mané Garrincha by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Espaços para Locação - Centro de Convenções by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Nossa Brasília by SETUR DF, auf Flickr

Brasília by Ana Claudia Teixeira, auf Flickr

Aerial View - South Roadaxle - Eixo Rodoviário Sul - Brasilia - DF, Brazil by Lucas Levitan, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BMW M3 BMW X1 Ferrari 430 Spider Ford Mustang V6 Cabriolet & Porsche Boxster by Raphael Valença, auf Flickr

Brasília - DF/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

Câmara dos Deputados by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Brasília by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Brasília - Feira da Torre by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Brasília by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Brasília by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Brasília by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Torre de TV assinada by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Torre de TV de Brasília by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr

Brasilia by Andre Brito, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Adm Plano Piloto, auf Flickr

Torre de TV by André Echeverria, auf Flickr

Torre de Tv de Brasília by ArturDias, auf Flickr

Igrejinha Super quadra modelo - Brasília by Ariela Giuli, auf Flickr

Super Quadra 02 by Hanna Mizoguchi, auf Flickr

Super Quadra 01 by Hanna Mizoguchi, auf Flickr


----------



## Rafael_Rosato

Mais uma vez para Parabéns pela dedicação e competência!! Nossa capital merece ser mais vista para além da cortina de esteriótipos rasos e muitas vezes falsos.

Não é patrimônio da humanidade e querida por moradores e diversos visitantes a toa!!

Só queria fazer umas sugestões... Puedo?

1. Tenta reduzir o tamanho das imagens com a função "resize", para 700 ou 800. Deixe apenas as panorâmicas mais relevantes com tamanho normal.
2. Se puder analisar algumas imagens "repetidas" e deixar as melhores do mesmo ângulo...

O thread está lindo! De verdade, a questão é o peso para carregar as imagens... realmente acho que isso impede que as pessoas vejam todas as fotos e com isso deixam de apreciar o thread.

Eu mesmo já deixei de abrir vários tópicos por conta do peso da página. Faço um esforço a mais aqui por ser a cidade onde eu moro... acaba sendo bem interessante para quem a conhece.

E olha... depois desses ajustes, acho que é tópico de nível internacional.


----------



## raul lopes

panorâmica by José Ribamar, auf Flickr

Brasília by Caco Shs, auf Flickr

Brasilia by altairmesquita, auf Flickr

Brasília... by José Fernando Ogura, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TUDO TEM SEU CHARME NA VIDA ... BRASILIA CHEIA DE APARTAMENTOS CHARMOSOS NO PLANO PILOTO ...

archdaily.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Flamboyant tree and local Justice building III by m.cavalcanti, auf Flickr

Time heals all wounds . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, auf Flickr

Paineira (Chorisia Speciosa) - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Paineira (Chorisia Speciosa) - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Tribunal de Justiça - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Edifício Sede da Caixa Econômica Federal - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Esplanada dos Ministérios - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Rodoviária de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Zona Central de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Zona Central de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Superior Tribunal de Justiça - Oscar Niemeyer by Scott Norsworthy, auf Flickr

Tribunal de justiça by Leonardo Shinagawa, auf Flickr

Tribunal Superior do Trabalho - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Tribunal Superior do Trabalho / Superior Labor Court by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr


----------



## Dudly

Lindíssima! Que cidade fotogênica!!! Mas eu sou suspeito. Nasci aí e amo essa cidade! Já rodei o mundo mas ela ainda me encanta! Parabéns Lindona!!!


----------



## raul lopes

BRASILIA É APAIXONANTE ... uma cidade sem igual ... unica no mundo e brasileirissimaaaaaaa....


----------



## raul lopes

BENTOVIANAFOTOGRAFIA FACEBOOK.COM


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## Rudiero

Lindas fotos!


----------



## Rafael_Rosato

Com esta atualização, o thread ficou mais leve e melhor de ser apreciado!! Aproveitei para ver tudo outra vez!! 

O legal deste tópico, é que além das belas imagens... da abundante arquitetura, arborização e design das obras e da cidade... também é trazer um pouco do cotidiano e eventos, especialmente os ao ar livre ou com paisagens. Isso mostra um pouco a verdadeira alma da cidade e das pessoas que nela vivem.

Que vontade de voltar a passear pela capital!! Quarentena foda!! Rsrs

Aproveitar também para ver os teus outros tópicos!! Rsrs


----------



## raul lopes

Rafael_Rosato said:


> Com esta atualização, o thread ficou mais leve e melhor de ser apreciado!! Aproveitei para ver tudo outra vez!!
> 
> O legal deste tópico, é que além das belas imagens... da abundante arquitetura, arborização e design das obras e da cidade... também é trazer um pouco do cotidiano e eventos, especialmente os ao ar livre ou com paisagens. Isso mostra um pouco a verdadeira alma da cidade e das pessoas que nela vivem.
> 
> Que vontade de voltar a passear pela capital!! Quarentena foda!! Rsrs
> 
> Aproveitar também para ver os teus outros tópicos!! Rsrs




kkkkkk verdade.. agora o thread nao esta taopesado .. pode aproveitar mesmo .. tenho varios .. o do rio de janeiro e sao paulo maglopolis estao babados... ambos nos foruns regionais ... e tem tbm o do aeroportos do brasil .. entre outros .. ;-) 



ja tou me acostumando com o novo layout do forum .. jaja vou criar um novo thread ...


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DSC_5007_edited by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, auf Flickr
A volta de um cartão-postal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
A volta de um cartão-postal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
A volta de um cartão-postal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
A volta de um cartão-postal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
A volta de um cartão-postal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
A volta de um cartão-postal by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Mirante e mezanino de volta by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Mirante e mezanino de volta by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília recebe etapa do Rally dos Sertões by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Brasília recebe etapa do Rally dos Sertões by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Brasília recebe etapa do Rally dos Sertões by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr
Brasília recebe etapa do Rally dos Sertões by Agência Brasília, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_0537 by Marcela Castaño, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2020-07-29_07-39-53 by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2019-08-22_09-39-21 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2019-09-04_10-51-45 by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2020-07-30_04-18-36 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-07-30_04-18-24 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
20160417-DJI_0055 by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_0079-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2019-11-27_09-31-41 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2019-11-29_11-01-26 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-07-30_04-16-41 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2019-12-30_08-05-58 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
DJI_0068-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2020-07-29_07-36-11 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-07-29_07-31-56 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-07-13_10-32-07 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-05-31_01-01-32 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-05-31_01-01-18 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-05-11_12-59-10 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
2020-02-25_09-21-02 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
DJI_0049 by joe espindola, auf Flickr
DJI_0093-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr
DJI_0071-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr
DJI_0093-HDR by joe espindola, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasilia by CLAUBER MIRANDA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasília/DF - Edifício-Sede by Banco Central do Brasil, auf Flickr
Brasília/DF - Edifício-Sede by Banco Central do Brasil, auf Flickr
Brasília/DF - Edifício-Sede by Banco Central do Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist

Tenho uma pergunta um pouco técnica (sem querer desvirtuar o thread): a arborização inicial do Plano Piloto foi completada rapidamente após a fundação da cidade. Isso significa que árvores com longevidade de 30-60 anos foram plantadas em curto espaço de tempo e muitas devem estar sendo substituídas agora. Há algum plano específico para deixar as superquadras mais com cara de 'cerradão' do que com as árvores que lá estão do plano de Lúcio Costa, ou talvez encher mais as SQ de ipês, ou será mantido o plano de jardinagem como originalmente previsto?


----------

